# Sticky  Wisconsin TRA-12D Manual ( incl TR-10D, TRA-10D, S-10D, S-12D, & S-14D)



## sniknuoy49

*wisconsin tra-12d*

i am lookin for a wisconsin tra-12d manuals know of where i can find a download


----------



## aegt5000

The tractor gods must like you.
This manual is currently being offered for sale on eBay.
Here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11753&item=3853115001&rd=1


----------



## guest2

sniknuoy49
I moved your post to a new thread.

I have some pages on the TR-10D, TRA-10D, TRA-12D, S-10D, S-12D, and S-14D from The Yard & Garden Tractor Service Manual


----------



## guest2

first page


----------



## guest2

pg 2


----------



## guest2

pg 3


----------



## guest2

pg 4


----------



## guest2

pg 5


----------



## guest2

pg 6


----------



## guest2

pg 7


----------



## guest2

pg 8


----------



## guest2

pg 9


----------



## guest2

pg 10


----------



## guest2

pg 11 (LAST)


----------



## sniknuoy49

i thank you for the info


----------



## guest2

sniknuoy49

No problem, glad to help!!


----------



## mrcaptainbob

Thank you, Sixchows, for the effort on that Wisconsin book!


----------



## guest2

mrcaptainbob

Welcome to TF!

There is the full TRA-10D/TR-10D manual a little further down that goes into much more detail.

here's the link to the full TRA-10d/Tr-10D manual...
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4335

You're welcome! Glad to help!


----------



## daturley

*TRA-12D in a Generac 4Kw Generator*

Found this information in my question for information about a TRA-12D. The motor manual in this thread makes a terrific companion to Generac 6256-2 manual.

This part is for the search engines. I know how hard it was to find the data. The generator was from an RV. The only thing I could readily find with an identification number was an aluminum plate. 

Model: 6206-8
Watts 4000
Volts 115/230
Amps 31.8/17.1
Phase 1
Cycles 60
RPM NC2400
Generac Corp.

I got all wrapped around the axle with the model number 6206-8. I found a few other posts of people looking for exactly the same information with little luck.

When I pulled out and cleaned off the 1975 vintage dirt from electronic brain board I found a PCB number and a Generac number. I poked in searches for the Generac part number and viola! A link to the manual which by all respects is spot on the correct manual for the generator at hand. Wire diagrams, sheet metal, part numbers... the works. 

Found the document here:
http://www.hallgtc.com/lit/generac_6256-2.pdf

It's 12 pages.
But just in case the www page goes poof. I will post images of the PDF pages.


----------



## daturley

Had some difficulty getting the PDF pages posted. I might try again if I can find time to figure it out. In the meantime, if somebody would like those docs I have a folder and electronic copies here ready to go.

In other news related to Wisconsin 10D 12D and 14D motors. I have successfully installed a Pertronix ignition module to replace the old CDI. For those of you with old tractors this might be a welcomed nugget of rejuvenation if you have a flaky ignition.


----------



## shelbyracer

Need some help on my bolens 1256-02 with a Wisconsin tra12d engine been apart for some time and I don't know where to route the throttle cable it has a zenith carb I believe, any pictures would be greatly appreciated


----------

